# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  الگوریتم A*

## maha19

سلام 
من برای پروژم باید یک نرم افزار بنویسم که برام خیلی سخته
استادم فقط تاکید داره A* رو یاد بگیر
من این الگوریتم رو بلدم اما بازم نمیتونم برنامه ای که باید بنویسمو تریس
کنم ببینم چی میخوام
میخوام تمرین های مشابهی که با A* حل شده رو ببینم اما چیزی پیدا نکردم
ممنون میشم اگر کسی مثال مشابه داره بزاره
لطفا اگر کسی با مباحث هوش مصنوعی آشنایی داره بگه من فقط یک سوال دارم

----------


## NASA's Spaceman

سلام
دلیل اینکه استادتون گفته A* بخاطر این هست که الگوریتم های جستوجو محلی پیچیده میشن ولی این نه
و دوم اینکه شما میخوای آینده این کشور رو تشکیل بدی
برو یاد بگیر و بنویس
خیلی اسونه

----------

